# Bedroom [lingerie]



## markderoophotography (Apr 13, 2008)

hello

these were taken in a very very small bedroom  so we had to improvise.
Plus, the room originally doesn't has luxaflex 

five different shots, 2 models.

1





2




3




4




5





Cheers


----------



## Sarah23 (Apr 13, 2008)

the last one is my favorite


----------



## Miss Banana (Apr 13, 2008)

#4 is my favorite because of the color and the bright lighting. It makes the model look more lively. Really nice set.


----------



## Rand0m411 (Apr 13, 2008)

Love the texture of the last one.


----------



## kundalini (Apr 13, 2008)

Although #1 has that alluring "Come hither" look about it, I like #4 the best.  All good by the way.

Your gallery has many wonderful shots.


----------



## DragonHeart (Apr 14, 2008)

I personally love the blue color in #3.  All great shots, but #3 is definately a keeper for me


----------



## Parkerman (Apr 14, 2008)

I like the 4th and 5th one the most.


----------



## Early (Apr 14, 2008)

#2 catches my eye the most.  The closeness!  The composition!  The detail!  What is she looking at?  What is she thinking?  All beautiful!

#5 is second, except wonder bras lose it for me.  It's a personal matter.

Actually, they're all good.


----------



## Renair (Apr 14, 2008)

#4 works for me, but think it may be better in BW


----------



## yuen (Apr 14, 2008)

I would take #1, but it would be perfect if it has the same contrast as the last one. Nice shot!


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 14, 2008)

I like number 4 the most, and VERY nice to see women that are not gaunt, these are great looking subjects.


----------



## Antithesis (Apr 14, 2008)

I like #4 the most, #2 feels like it's too much of a portrait considering it's a lingerie shoot. 

Just my $.02


----------



## Tiberius47 (Apr 14, 2008)

#1 is a good idea, but the model's pose shows off nothing of her figure.  Develop this idea a bit more and you'll get some great shots.

#2 has great use of light, but the fact that she's only wearing lingerie is almost unnoticable.  I wouldn't call it a lingerie shot, but it is very well done.

#3 is good, but the white balance is off making the image too blue (makes it look rather cold, whereasa gorgeous woman in sexy lingerie should be hot), and her hair gets lost in the shadows of the background.  Set the white balance to Cloudy or shade (or use a custom white balance) and add an off camera flash out of frame to camera right behind the model to give her hair an edge.

#4 is very nice.  Nice colour, and nice use of natural light.  Good work.

#5 is also good.  The limited colour palette and the dramatic light really make that the best of the bunch, in my opinion.

Good work, I look forward to seeing more from you!


----------



## markderoophotography (Apr 15, 2008)

Tiberius47 said:


> #3 is good, but the white balance is off making the image too blue (makes it look rather cold, whereasa gorgeous woman in sexy lingerie should be hot), and her hair gets lost in the shadows of the background. Set the white balance to Cloudy or shade (or use a custom white balance) and add an off camera flash out of frame to camera right behind the model to give her hair an edge.


the color is on purpose, look at the movies, nightscenes aren't made with a daylight WB. The color of light changes treu the day, and night  a great dutch painter made his paintings with this Idea


----------



## markderoophotography (Apr 15, 2008)

Antithesis said:


> I like #4 the most, #2 feels like it's too much of a portrait considering it's a lingerie shoot.
> 
> Just my $.02


Wel, it isn't a real lingerieshoot, it's in a bedroom. I placed the tag [lingerie] so people won't watch the topic on the wrong place at the wrong time


----------



## CapturingGlory (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice...I think you should play with the colors in Photoshop to generate more image impact kinda like the purple in the 3rd...they are already really good photos!!  I think colors would only enhance them better...and maybe try to get rid of the mirror in the bg on last...or put another reflection in there that's bigger...you could do all kinds of things with that thing!!!  ....I guess I am looking at all the digital things you could do with these...lol.


----------



## markderoophotography (Apr 15, 2008)

CapturingGlory said:


> Nice...I think you should play with the colors in Photoshop to generate more image impact kinda like the purple in the 3rd...they are already really good photos!! I think colors would only enhance them better...


not only PS, I already mess up the WB when I'am shooting.  Tungsten WB combined with strobes gives already I night like colorsetting. With photoshop I enhance them


----------



## Tiberius47 (Apr 15, 2008)

markderoophotography said:


> the color is on purpose, look at the movies, nightscenes aren't made with a daylight WB. The color of light changes treu the day, and night  a great dutch painter made his paintings with this Idea



Ah.  I think you may need to play with the light levels and the light quality to really get this effect.  The light quality from the full moon is quite hard, and the shadows are deeper, because the moon is a very small light source (it's the same apparent size as the sun) but there's no glowing blue sky to give fill.  It's a very hard technique to do.


----------



## flipstylephoto (Apr 15, 2008)

1 and 5 are my favs.   If #1 didn't have the line shadows, I'd like it just a tad more.  But great series none the less.  Excellent use of natural light.


----------



## markderoophotography (Apr 16, 2008)

flipstylephoto said:


> 1 and 5 are my favs. If #1 didn't have the line shadows, I'd like it just a tad more. But great series none the less. Excellent use of natural light.


I never use natural light  It's all done with strobes


----------



## Tiberius47 (Apr 16, 2008)

That was all done with flashes?  As in hotshoe flashes?  or is it studio stronbes?  WOW!  Great use of them in #4!


----------



## markderoophotography (Apr 16, 2008)

those were studiostrobes


----------



## Tiberius47 (Apr 17, 2008)

Great work on #4.  The lighting looks so natural!


----------



## markderoophotography (Apr 18, 2008)

Cause It was used as if daylight


----------



## Tiberius47 (Apr 18, 2008)

Still, it's hard to light artifically and make it look natural...


----------

